# GP advises not to run



## Owen (Oct 5, 2016)

After a frank conversation with my GP, I an advised to forget about running.

I have multiple pain issues from different issues. Blisters on feet from PPP, PsA causes pain on feet, knees, lower back, neck and elbows, Crohns causes gastric pain and two tunnel syndromes combine to cause hand pain. 

Part of me says just to load up on pain meds and push through, this what I used to do in the military.

The sensible part says that this may make the situation a shed load worse.

I want to get mobile but have the body of an OAP.

Any suggestions welcome


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi Owen. I sympathize with you as despite trying a gentle start I've found running just causes too many problems for me too. Even fast walking has to be done gently. That's not really very doable either But walking at as fast a pace as comfortably possible seems to be an option. I know it's frustrating when you want to run but it's a start maybe? 
Good luck.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2016)

Really sorry to hear this Owen  Sounds like you have an awful lot of barriers in your way, and masking the pain is probably not a good idea (as you realise) as that could just lead to injury and further exacerbating the problems 

I know very little about the problems you have, but I wonder if a visit to a good sports physio might help? When I broke my femur I really thought it was the end of my running, and initial visits to a BUPA physio were beginning to confirm that, but I was fortunate that a friend advised a very good sports physio. He worked on the principle of doing everything possible to get a person as close as possible to where they wanted to be. If I hadn't been a runner, and not concerned about it he would have devised a different programme for me. Also, perhaps building your strength and stamina through non-impact exercise, such as swimming or rowing machine, would help a long term aim of doing at least some running?

I hope you can find something to give you the same buzz and sense of well-being


----------



## Owen (Oct 5, 2016)

I have looked at swimming and rowing, both cause issues, even tried canoeing, again not working too well. Cycling definitely was a catastrophe. Quite funny listening to my knees clicking in time with each pedal. I am with a physio next week.
My mate lost his legs in a boating accident and he is more mobile than I am. I do miss that euphoria that you get from running, for me it was like a drug.


----------



## Robin (Oct 5, 2016)

You definitely need a pony on the NHS!


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 5, 2016)

Jogging or slow running, especially on roads, can be very hard on the body, unless the technique is better than most of us can naturally manage.  

How about a bike?  I have a hybrid bike with more gears than I'll ever practically use, so I can make my peddle as easy or hard as seems like a decent idea at the time.  I also have a static trainer for the bike, which all sounds a bit gym bunny, but it's not.  In reality, it means I can have my bike in a sheltered patio/shale spot in the garden and peddle outdoors without having to cope with traffic or worry about getting back, from wherever for whatever reason.  In fact, I very often do that, with my iPad streaming or watching a downloaded programme from a table or other surface nearby.  It's astonishing how long/far one can peddle when distracted by something more entertaining that navitaging the next junction.

This year I made myself a promise I wouldn't use the car for any errands in the village, unless it was tipping down, or I have more to carry than can safely be put in a trusty back pack.  I love my bike.


----------



## Owen (Oct 5, 2016)

Robin said:


> You definitely need a pony on the NHS!


To be honest and joking aside, I think I have an excuse for a new pony. Obviously not NHS funded before anyone thinks I am taking the proverbial. The irony is that the two I have that suitable are as crock as me. Starting to sound like a snob now. Horse riding does actually tick all the boxes that other exercise does not. Plus I do get a buzz from it. Now to start a savings plan to buy my new nag.


----------



## Owen (Oct 5, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> Jogging or slow running, especially on roads, can be very hard on the body, unless the technique is better than most of us can naturally manage.
> 
> How about a bike?  I have a hybrid bike with more gears than I'll ever practically use, so I can make my peddle as easy or hard as seems like a decent idea at the time.  I also have a static trainer for the bike, which all sounds a bit gym bunny, but it's not.  In reality, it means I can have my bike in a sheltered patio/shale spot in the garden and peddle outdoors without having to cope with traffic or worry about getting back, from wherever for whatever reason.  In fact, I very often do that, with my iPad streaming or watching a downloaded programme from a table or other surface nearby.  It's astonishing how long/far one can peddle when distracted by something more entertaining that navitaging the next junction.
> 
> This year I made myself a promise I wouldn't use the car for any errands in the village, unless it was tipping down, or I have more to carry than can safely be put in a trusty back pack.  I love my bike.


I might have another go at the bike, it do go horrendously wrong last time. The main problem is I have lost all the strength in my hands. Maybe a unicycle.


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 5, 2016)

Owen said:


> I might have another go at the bike, it do go horrendously wrong last time. The main problem is I have lost all the strength in my hands. Maybe a unicycle.



In which case the static bike could be good for you, to get used to, or even settle into.

To be honest, both my bike and static trainer came from eBay.  My purple hybrid bike was all of £21 (collected from the same small village!) and the trainer £10, from the next town, c5 miles away.  So, all set up for an amount I could walk away from, without too much guilt, if it all went terribly wrong.

eBay is really worth a look.  Obviously there's from the sublime to the ridiculous, but I was lucky.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 5, 2016)

Very sorry to hear about this, Owen. Did your GP suggest any alternative exercise to replace running? If they couldn't suggest anything else, and why should they, GPs aren't exercise specialists, could they refer you to an exercise specialist such as a physiotherapist or gym instructor. Many areas have schemes with free or reduced costs to use swimming pools, gyms etc, so it's worth asking. When you see the specialist, ask them about any exercise machines that would be worth investing in for use at home.


----------



## Owen (Oct 5, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Very sorry to hear about this, Owen. Did your GP suggest any alternative exercise to replace running? If they couldn't suggest anything else, and why should they, GPs aren't exercise specialists, could they refer you to an exercise specialist such as a physiotherapist or gym instructor. Many areas have schemes with free or reduced costs to use swimming pools, gyms etc, so it's worth asking. When you see the specialist, ask them about any exercise machines that would be worth investing in for use at home.


I am going try the splints and see if this helps get strength back to my hands, that will open up more options. Its not a necessity issue, I just miss running and looking to get back or find an alternate. Plus if I don't do something then I am going to get more crippled more quickly.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 5, 2016)

Who is providing your splints? If physio or OT, then can you ask them for suggestions about sports?


----------



## Owen (Oct 5, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Who is providing your splints? If physio or OT, then can you ask them for suggestions about sports?


I was told just to buy some. But I have physio next week


----------



## Copepod (Oct 5, 2016)

Who told you just to buy splints? Splints that don't fit properly because no-one measures you properly could be worse than useless. Plus ask physio for advice about exactly when to wear splints ie how long per day, for which activities etc. Good that you have a physio appointment next week. In my experience, physios are usually very encouraging about keeping people as active as possible, and they particularly enjoy treating well motivated people who do their exercises between appointments. When I had a knee injury, followed by physiotherapy in 2012, I was shocked at the overheard conversations taking place behind curtains in the department, which revealed that a person who carried out instructions was unusual, not the norm. In contrast, because I was so well motivated, the physios were willing to discuss my case to get advice, and give me extra appointments.


----------



## Owen (Oct 5, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Who told you just to buy splints? Splints that don't fit properly because no-one measures you properly could be worse than useless. Plus ask physio for advice about exactly when to wear splints ie how long per day, for which activities etc. Good that you have a physio appointment next week. In my experience, physios are usually very encouraging about keeping people as active as possible, and they particularly enjoy treating well motivated people who do their exercises between appointments. When I had a knee injury, followed by physiotherapy in 2012, I was shocked at the overheard conversations taking place behind curtains in the department, which revealed that a person who carried out instructions was unusual, not the norm. In contrast, because I was so well motivated, the physios were willing to discuss my case to get advice, and give me extra appointments.


Army physio was take pain killers and carry on. The splints are for night time to stop me bending my arms. To be honest I might just start with some sort light runs under 5k, without pain killers to see what happens. Just need to get enough days without blisters or some memory foam insoles and iodine


----------



## trophywench (Oct 5, 2016)

There are some Dutch bikes with a strange handlebar arrangement which somehow relieve the pressure off the hands/arms which apparently enable older people to continue cycling a lot longer than they would otherwise (and they are cycle mad as a nation)  They have gained far greater popularity with younger cyclists in recent years and lots of different makers do them now.  Might be worth looking at?


----------



## Copepod (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm assuming you are seeing a civilian physio now? If so, I hope the experience will be different to army physiotherapy.


----------



## Owen (Oct 5, 2016)

Ib





trophywench said:


> There are some Dutch bikes with a strange handlebar arrangement which somehow relieve the pressure off the hands/arms which apparently enable older people to continue cycling a lot longer than they would otherwise (and they are cycle mad as a nation)  They have gained far greater popularity with younger cyclists in recent years and lots of different makers do them now.  Might be worth looking at?


Saw those when I was on Holland


----------



## Owen (Oct 5, 2016)

Hope





Copepod said:


> I'm assuming you are seeing a civilian physio now? If so, I hope the experience will be different to army physiotherapy.


Hope so, knowing my luck he'll be an ex squaddie


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 30, 2016)

Owen said:


> I might have another go at the bike, it do go horrendously wrong last time. The main problem is I have lost all the strength in my hands. Maybe a unicycle.


I have a mate who has a bike shop (good one). He sells electric bikes & all sorts. Really good luck Owen & let us know how you get on pls.


----------



## Owen (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks @HOBIE, not b going to well at the moment, but will persevere for a while


----------

